# جميع أوامر الاتوكاد بالاختصارات لكل أمر



## م.رامي قاسم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ديت يا جماعة جميع أوامر الاتوكاد 2007 بكل اختصار لكل أمر
وهى أيضا لباقى الاصدارات بعده بالاضافة الى بعض التعديلات فى أتوكاد2010 و2011 أرجو انها تفيدكم​​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (15 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً يا مهندس رامي مجهود تشكر علية 
لك مني خالص التقدير والاحترام


----------



## alaa_84 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى الكريم


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (15 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## magdygamal_8 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ممتازة جدا جدا وبارك الله فيك 
وتبقى أحلى لوضعت وظيفة كل أمر تبقى شرحت الأوتوكاد بإختصار جيد جدا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مستريورك (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدااااااااااا


----------



## hamadalx (15 أكتوبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر لك أخى العزيز


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين جميعا على مروركم وشرف ليا ان المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح يكون أول من شارك برأيه فى الموضوع وان شاء الله المهندس مجدى جمال انا عندى كتاب جميل فى الاتوكاد يشرح الاوامر وبشكل مبسط سوف أقوم قريبا بتحميله لك وأسف على التأخير​


----------



## elomda_5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير
وشكر الله لك


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (16 أكتوبر 2010)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> ممتازة جدا جدا وبارك الله فيك
> وتبقى أحلى لوضعت وظيفة كل أمر تبقى شرحت الأوتوكاد بإختصار جيد جدا
> وجزاك الله خيرا



http://ifile.it/w6ap431/AutoCAD2008.rar
اتفضل يا باش مهندس ده كتاب يشرح جميع الاوامر


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (16 أكتوبر 2010)

م.رامي قاسم قال:


> http://ifile.it/w6ap431/autocad2008.rar
> اتفضل يا باش مهندس ده كتاب يشرح جميع الاوامر


 
جهد متميز يا باش مهندس رامي 

بارك الله فيك :84:


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر


----------



## Atatri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يا هندسة و نتمنى المزيد.......


----------



## إياد نبيل (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
يعطيك العافية أخي 
بس ما اشتغلو عندي
على أي برنامج أشغلهم
وشكراً


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (17 أكتوبر 2010)

Really thanks alot


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*الى المهندس اياد*



إياد نبيل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يعطيك العافية أخي
> بس ما اشتغلو عندي
> على أي برنامج أشغلهم
> وشكراً


مهندس اياد كى يفتح الكتاب معك لابد من تسطيب برنامج مشغل ملفات PDF
وهذا برنامج من أشهر برامج تشغيل ملفات PDF 
وهذا موقع البرنامج http://www.adobe.com/products/reader/
يمكنك تحميله منه


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سرمد حمندي (26 مايو 2011)

مشكور جداً


----------



## mohamedabdelraouf (27 مايو 2011)

*لو ممكن طلب يس صعب شويه*

معاك اخوك المهندس محمد عبد الرؤوف انا شغال في التركيبات وحدات مناوله الهواء واتعلمت مؤخرا ارسم مشاريع تكييف اوتوكاد فلو حضرتك عندك مشاريع ممكن اشتغل فيها معاك مقابل مبلغ من المال يبقى ده اضافه ليا من حيث الخبرات الي ممكن اتعلمها منك وبردوه ماديه لان بعد الثوره الموضوع بقى ضعيف جدا ماديا :70:ارجو ان لا اكون قد ازعجتك [email protected] 0115502959


----------



## msh5180 (27 مايو 2011)

اخى الكريم السلام عليكم
مشكووووور على هذا المجهود جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمران احمد (30 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## PS_HVAC (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علاء يوسف (31 مايو 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 يونيو 2011)

*مشكور*

مشكور
أخي رامي


----------



## haithamslem (7 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الجهد الرائع

*


----------



## badd000r (16 يوليو 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------

